# Live Rabbit Trap



## ejohns47

Hi,

I have a couple of juvenile rabbits running around in my fenced in backyard and they only come out at night and feast on my garden, then they hide out in the huge fire wood pile. Can anyone provide some simple -Do it yourself- plans on how to build your own rabbit trap?

Thanks in advance! 

Eric


----------



## Conibear_CountryBoy

Here is a trap design on this sight that I found I hope these help. http://www.coopext.colostate.edu/jeffer ... abbits.pdf Good luck with the rabbits. Oh and if ya can't shoot 'em cause your in city limits, use a pellet gun, there not loud. :sniper:


----------

